# Gold bar for sale (Canadian custumer only)



## elfixx (May 8, 2009)

Here are 2 nice bar I would like to sell, unfortunatly I cannot ship to US, the only way I have to ship to the US with a insurance is UPS and in case of a loss they wont even pay the insurance you paid for.... So I can only ship inside canada using registered mail with Post Canada. One bar is 1oz and the other 28.75g. I'm willing to sell slightly underspot.


----------



## Noxx (May 8, 2009)

I'm giving you 85% spot.


----------



## elfixx (May 11, 2009)

Still looking for a buyer, I'm willing to sell at 95.5% spot


----------



## Noxx (May 11, 2009)

I'm giving you 85% spot. 

Lol.


----------



## elfixx (May 11, 2009)

Peter H offered me 92% but I'm looking for a little bit more. Maybe if the CAD$ lose some value I'll sell em to him. In fact I need at least 1950$CAD for those.


----------

